# New Hairless Litter



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Last night our himilyan (sp?) hairless doe gave birth to her second litter. Unfortunately she culled her first litter at birth, but i decided to give her another go, and she seems to be doing well with this litter. The father is a pink eyed hairless, and the litter is a mix of black eyed and pink eyed. Will try and get some pics within the next few days!

Ruth


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

congrats .................


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadly the doe once again culled all her litter last night, so she has now been retired. It was obvious she wasnt going to make a good mother.

Ruth


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that.  xxx


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks.

She actually went to her new home this afternoon. My friend came over (Lau200 from AAM) to pick up some of my retired does. I told her she had been retired, so Laura snapped her up! She's going to get spoiled rotten!

Ruth


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

:lol: And a new colour co ordinated cage, right? I thinks that's Lau200. That's awesome for her .


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Definately a new colour coordinated cage! lol!


----------

